# Dream Knife



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 18, 2006)

What would your dream knife be?

I'd go for a sub hilt fighter with about a 10 inch blade.  As far as steel goes, I'd want it to be the same as used in the Furi kitchen knives.  Not sure what it is, but it sharpens like high carbon, and it retains it's edge like stainless.

And all black of course.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 18, 2006)

Something similar to what you described would be close to the top of the list for me.  Something along the lines of the Black Bear Classic from Cold Steel (which is a reproduction of one of Bob Loveless' designs).

I'd also like a handmade Bagwell bowie (not the Ontario production version)

For something that I could actually carry on a daily basis, I'd like something along the lines of a Mercworx Golgotha


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

Gotta love the Mercworx line.  They are all good knives.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 19, 2006)

Hadn't seen that one before, that is one helluva good looking knife.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeff, they have very nice products but are definately pricey!


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the reason behind the notch in the blade?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Jeff, they have very nice products but are definately pricey!


Yeah, I've seen some of their line.

A pet peeve of mine is all the "tactical" knife makers that price their wares so they are outside the reach of the people in the military who could really use them.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> What is the reason behind the notch in the blade?


I'm guessing it to facilitate sharpening the entire edge of the blade. 

Either that or 'cause it looks cool.

Jeff


----------



## althaur (Sep 19, 2006)

The notch is usually just the starting point for the grinding of the edge.  The notch just gives the maker a point of reference for where to start/stop.    At least that's how it was explained to me.  Some knives will actually have a much bigger one to choke up on the blade for fine work with the edge.  Think of a finger slot.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Yeah, I've seen some of their line.
> 
> A pet peeve of mine is all the "tactical" knife makers that price their wares so they are outside the reach of the people in the military who could really use them.
> 
> Jeff


 
Hey Jeff, I am absolutely with you there!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

Sometimes I think that knife makers throw the word on "Tactical" just so that they can charge four times what the product is really worth.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sometimes I think that knife makers throw the word on "Tactical" just so that they can charge four times what the product is really worth.


Yep, make it black and wicked looking and charge 4X what it's really worth.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sometimes I think that knife makers throw the word on "Tactical" just so that they can charge four times what the product is really worth.



The Wall Street Journal recently ran a fascinating article on just that subject..the business side of tactical knives ("How New, Deadly Pocketknives Became a $1 Billion Business"). Good reading. I definitely recommend tracking down the original article.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 19, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> What would your dream knife be?



If you want a DREAM knife, I'd go for Wolverines blades hehehe.

Regarding something more realistic, I'd enjoy something like you mentioned, w/ a blade that does not dull. I'm a bit tired of dulling/breaking blades. Corrosion proof would be great. Having one customed designed for grip would be ideal. I've got fairly big hands, so some of the blades I've dealt with have been uncomfortably small. I like a hefty blade personally.


----------

